# Anyone dosing pps-pro ?



## currietom (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, I've recently picked up the dry ferts I need, thanks to Jons Plant Factory and a local pharmacy(for KNO3). I've decided to try PPS-Pro over EI and wondering if anyone else is dosing the same. Looking for experiences and feed back on the system. Thanks.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

I did a couple years ago. I found it was easier to get some "red" plants red. Plants like rotala rotundifolia under nutrient heavy conditions (EI for expample) I find stay greener. But with PPS Pro I found them to take on more of a pinkish hue. Growth was slower under PPS Pro.

I think Aquatic Plant Central would be the best forum as most here are EI cheerleaders. Ask Edward for advice. Also you could look up PMDD as PPS Pro is essentially a modified version of this.

BTW thread search here for PPS yielded no results.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

My reds in my tank are normlly intense, its just certain species of red plants colour from different excess or limited nutrients. I found with an ei regime using only kno3, tiger red lotus often has a mottled look with more green, but adding k2so4 yields me more intense reds. Ei is easiest to explain and removes a lot of water testing some other systems have, plus it does yield less algae like green spot. Personally I dose ei threshholds of nutrients with more k, but in a macro solution all combined for ease.

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Reds get more intense for different reasons plant to plant. Ei thresholds work great for most tanks and it is easy to prepare and utilize. Personally I know ei allows for flexibility on dosing levels, so I have adjusted my personal regime to increased potassium levels because my plant load responds well to it. With any system, it depends on you plants and personal habits to figure out which system works for you, and even then, its the nutrient levels that mattfer, not the name of the regime. One thing that I'm not a fan of is limiting phosphates, tom barr proved its not nearly as effective as many thought

Sent via Tapatalk; SGH-T589R


----------

